

Justin.tv: One Year Old And Still Full Of Illegal Content - xirium
http://valleywag.com/371627/justintv-++-one-year-old-and-still-full-of-illegal-content

======
Prrometheus
From the comments:

>What a gigantic fail this is gonna be!

Me: Yeah. Just like Youtube.

